
Show HN: Data Is Plural – A weekly newsletter of useful/curious datasets - jsvine
https://tinyletter.com/data-is-plural
======
jsvine
TinyLetter archive: [https://tinyletter.com/data-is-
plural/archive](https://tinyletter.com/data-is-plural/archive)

Structured archive:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wZhPLMCHKJvwOkP4jucl...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wZhPLMCHKJvwOkP4juclhjFgqIY8fQFMemwKL2c64vk)

Most recent edition, sent this morning: [http://tinyletter.com/data-is-
plural/letters/data-is-plural-...](http://tinyletter.com/data-is-
plural/letters/data-is-plural-2015-11-04-edition)

